# 240 sx targa top conversion



## perfectproject (Jan 15, 2006)

ive looked around in my area and looked on the internet and im having trouble finding a bodyshop or a customs shop that can put a targa top on a 240 sx. i was just wondering if anyone on here new of any shops in the midwest


----------

